# Create mac os9 bootable iso for imac g3, please help.



## Lee Nevin (Aug 11, 2011)

I have an 1999 F/W imac g3 500 mhz 512 mb ram running os9.1 (4.1.9 firmware). I would like to put osx 10.4 tiger on it but i cant upgrade it to 9.2.2. I would like to make a bootable 0s 9.2 cd (preferred to install on formatted hard-drive) so i can upgrade to osx but i cant find a digital image of os9.2 and am unsure how to create the iso. I would also like to create an iso for 10.4 tiger. I know its illegal but i can not afford to buy a copy of tiger. please help.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 12, 2011)

You can download the 9.2.2 update from Apple&#8217;s web site here.

As for 10.4, you need to buy the install disk. There is no way around it and no one here will help you obtain it illegally. You can check Amazon for a good deal.


----------

